# Meet Toby!



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been away for awhile, and thought I would drop in and show you my latest addition.

He's another rescue - another unwanted baby. He's 3 years old, and weighs 3 lbs even. He's a sweetheart, and fits in well with my pack. He's more of a "Momma's boy" than my others, and isn't happy if I'm not in sight. 

This is Toby, or "Dinky" as my 2 year old grandson calls him...







I've missed the forum. 

My husband contracted flesh eating bacteria, and was in the hospital for a very long time. Things have been kind of upside down around here, and I let some of the things go that I really enjoyed doing, like coming here. Haven't seen too many familiar faces, but I haven't had the chance to browse the forum much. I look forward to getting to know everyone and catching up.

Kim


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Aw! What a handsome little guy! I'm fairly new to the forum. Welcome back!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome back! Long time no see! My Toby says hi to your Toby (and Gracie, Pedro and Diesel). I hope your husband is bouncing back, what a terrible thing to go through. Hope to see you around more often now.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Toby is such a cutie! How could he be unwanted, I don't know! Good to hear he settled in well.  About your husband, that's awful, so sorry to hear that. I hope he's feeling better now.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

What a cute little guy!! Who wouldn't want that adorable baby?? The world is going mad, honestly.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

What a beaut! I do wonder how people can ever bring themselves to get rid of something so kind natured and loving


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm new but welcome back! Who could not want that little guy? He is so cute


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Hi! I'm a relatively recent addition too, but just wanted to say that Toby is adorable. I love his cheeky little black-and-white face!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Welcome back! Long time no see! My Toby says hi to your Toby (and Gracie, Pedro and Diesel). I hope your husband is bouncing back, what a terrible thing to go through. Hope to see you around more often now.


....

And, now that your Toby has recovered from his dental trauma, we are all anxiously awaiting a picture showing off his new gap-toothed smile. You might consider entering him in the Alfred E. Newman look-alike contest.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello, glad that your husband is well now, that really must of been awful. Love your new addition, he is very handsome.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Toby is very handsome, I love his little face! And welcome back to the forum- I have been a little absent lately myself- sometimes life gets in the way of the internet ya know!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

Toby is pretty special. He wasn't abused or neglected like my other rescues. He just got caught up in a divorce situation and no one had time for him anymore. I didn't need or want another one, but once I saw that face...What's one more, right? 

My 2 year old grandson has really bonded with him! He's very gentle with Toby - he calls him "Dinky " which is kind of ironic considering how tiny Toby is. My other two Chis are lickers, and Cooper doesn't like that. Toby doesn't lick, but he does suck on blankets and clothes, almost like he is nursing.

I am enjoying looking at everyones pics and catching up!


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Awh he's smiling! What a cutie pie. I'm so glad to hear your hubby is doing better


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, Kim, so good to hear from you! I'm so sorry to hear what your husband has gone through!! I'm thankful things are better for you! Toby is a baby doll!!! You are right--how could you resist him?


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Well no matter the circumstances, thank goodness Toby found his way to a forever home. He is adorable! Glad your husband is on the mend!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I'm NOT new here so welcome back! Toby is absolutely precious!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, Toby is such a handsome little guy. Congrats on your newest furry family member!!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

lovely boy


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome back to the forum! The chi is sooo cute! Love his markings!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! 

I still can't believe how easily adult chis can integrate into an existing pack. He has adjusted so well, and the others love him. As the weeks go by, he is not quite as clingy to me as he was initially. He has finally decided that rough housing with the others can be fun, and he holds his own with Diesel when he gets bossy. Gracie is very playful, and I think he finds her a bit overwhelming at times, but he is adjusting so well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for your husband! Toby is so cute! Handsome boy


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh wow Toby is so handsome 
I love his face mask marking
I bet he is happy to find a loving home


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Kim, welcome back! So sorry about your husband. I hope he is doing well now. 

Toby is just beautiful! So glad he is adjusting so well.  Rescues are always near and dear to my heart, thank you for giving this precious little one a great home! :love5:


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I ADORE YOUR NEW ADDITION! so wonderfully beautiful!!! congrats!
hope your husband is getting better. i went through something similar on the hand that i wrought with


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone not wanting him. He is just so handsome.


----------

